# Truly Indestructable Toys?



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Is there such a thing? I've tried them all. Can someone kindly point me in the direction of a toy that's been tested by NASA or something? My dog just ate the "Indestructable Black Kong Extreme" like it was a marshmallow. She also ate the "Extreme Black Kong Bone" in even less time. She's not even a big dog, she's 45 pounds. Kong should be ashamed.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

georgia estes said:


> Is there such a thing? I've tried them all. Can someone kindly point me in the direction of a toy that's been tested by NASA or something? My dog just ate the "Indestructable Black Kong Extreme" like it was a marshmallow. She also ate the "Extreme Black Kong Bone" in even less time. She's not even a big dog, she's 45 pounds. Kong should be ashamed.


Contact Kong or the store you bought the toys at, they should give you $ back. Other then that, sorry I haven't found any thing indestructible either.. I've settled for raw bones.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Black ring Goughnuts.


http://www.goughnuts.com/


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

http://aboutdogtraining.sitestreet.com/177/Everlasting_Fun_Ball.htm

As close as you are going to get to indestructible!


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

These are a few of my faves, but sadly not totally indestructable, each withstanding different kinds of damage better than the other.

The guordo's really firm and tough, but Ozzy chewed about an inch off the end of one of mine. Still functional though, and I use them in favor of tugs anymore. I hold the small end and get a nice nonslip grip for torque, and they have to grip pretty firmly, so I feel it conditions their muscles for biting strength better than a jute tug.

The hurly is surprisingly sturdy from shredding as flexible as it is. The bigger dogs with wider canines don't seem to harm it, but my black female with razor sharp thinner canines was able to slice it. Even after getting sliced, it tends to hold really well.

The squareball's awesome, and they hold up for ages. The achilles heel there, was the hole that was placed in one side. Once a particularly destructive dog gets to working that spot...


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Marta Haus said:


> Contact Kong or the store you bought the toys at, they should give you $ back. Other then that, sorry I haven't found any thing indestructible either.. I've settled for raw bones.


Kong used to replace destroyed toys, but I don't think they have that guarantee anymore.


----------



## Danielle Wagner (Dec 6, 2009)

Darryl- I have those and Bevo killed the Squareball, but he loves the Guordo for working time. 

Has anyone tried the Hurlys in water yet? I don't really want to sink any more toys in the lake. I sunk like 10 toys last year.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

when your dogs teeth meet the indestuctable toy i guess it will be their teeth that become destroyed....something has to give.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Westpaw designs carries that guarantee, and I think Ruffwear does also. I basically quit buying Kongs now, as each of these seem to hold up equally as well.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Just get the dog a bowling ball. Should last a while. Soda PoP is maybe 40 45 pounds and a kong any kong is about a minute. The bone thing lasts about 10 minutes. Very happy ten minutes, but not worth 20 some odd dollars.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

The Hurley's DO FLOAT. Great for keeping water in the water bucket, because they aren't bobbing for toys. I've been buying all three of those at BackcountryK9, for the best prices I've found.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I think the Hurleys were about 9 dollars, and a little too slick when they get saliva on them.


----------



## Jen Henriksen (Dec 21, 2010)

I'll add another vote for Hurley - so far that and a black Kong are the only things Riley hasn't been able to destroy. He also loves antlers for chewing.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

georgia estes said:


> Is there such a thing? I've tried them all. Can someone kindly point me in the direction of a toy that's been tested by NASA or something? My dog just ate the "Indestructable Black Kong Extreme" like it was a marshmallow. She also ate the "Extreme Black Kong Bone" in even less time. She's not even a big dog, she's 45 pounds. Kong should be ashamed.


I've never seen the Extreme Black Kong advertised as indestructable . I use them but never let my dog have it for a very long time or leave my dog alone with them or any other toy , because he will destroy them . 

Anytime I have bought one there packaging states no toy is indestructable and they recommend supervision while the dog has it .


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

yeah me neither Jim..


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Indestructable means dont let the dog have it 24/7.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

there's a $15 huge nylabone for power chewers that has lasted almost a year at my house.


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

Nothing is indestructable......absolutely nothing. Maybe harder for some dogs to destroy some things but nothing is "truly indestructable".


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Never had a dog break a bowling ball. Not once.


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

Bowling balls are a bitch to carry in your pocket!


----------



## Jason Caldwell (Dec 11, 2008)

I let my dog have his antler for a little while every now and then. I don't let him have it in his crate f or long periods of time.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Bowling balls are a bitch to carry in your pocket!

I was at a friends house, and his dog would roll that thing all over the place with his snoot, and would pull it backwards and dig at it. The dog had been doing it for years. He had a great time with it. Had a big ol neck from it as well. Stupid lab.

However, you take TWO bowling balls and attach a swivel and hook them to your legs, you now have a drive builder as well as a great way to train for the flee attack.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I got to add, do NOT use bungee cords for this, not good.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

In Missouri, they had the biggest dog fighting bust ever and the Humane Society of Missouri had to house about 500 pit bulls during legal proceedings. That's one of the things they requested was donated old bowling balls for the dogs as enrichment items. Apparently they got a ton of donations...how hard they are on their teeth, I don't know.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Bowling balls, seriously? My dogs are so dumb, they would break off every tooth in their head on it, determined to eat it. I might try that black ring thing, looks promising.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Jonathan Katz said:


> http://aboutdogtraining.sitestreet.com/177/Everlasting_Fun_Ball.htm
> 
> As close as you are going to get to indestructible!


 
Yep, tried it. It was a joke. Cool concept though, but in about 5 minutes it looked like I'd put it through a wood chipper.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Get the bowling ball. Dogs don't try and chew it. Nothing for them to grab. If you buy it new, there are no holes in it.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I have a number of tough toys but the dog just does not want to chew them..carries them around, stores them in his crate, but then I find him getting into odd dangerous stuff like an aluminum flashlight, a plastic packing tape dispenser, a metal can of snow proof, pens, even my pumice stone which I finally had to put in a dresser drawer because he would climb into the bathtub to get it.......... obviously a real problem

Dog is 8 years old, I have had other dogs before but never this problem from a grown dog. Only in the past year or two has this developed


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Boomerball ore that egg. The do scratch it upp But My Boomerball has survived One chinaman pitbull and 2 american bulldogs. Its 7 yesrs old now. Scratch upp as hel But still works. Its like à bowlingball But its 500 grams ore somthing like that. Downt use it inside.

The kongs work good to, the pitbull Will break à black One under à minute if she are alowd to, But its just à reward. Not a cewtoy. Downt lett them spend time with it.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Hers the egg. CrazyEgg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5TtDAqgbMs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Get the bowling ball. Dogs don't try and chew it. Nothing for them to grab. If you buy it new, there are no holes in it.


They can plug the holes of a used one too, like they do when they redrill new holes.


----------



## Rachel Schumacher (Oct 11, 2006)

The Staffi Ball is the only ball that survived so far (for similar reasons like bowling balls).








I like Aussie Dog's dog products - a bit on the pricey side but very sturdy and the dogs love it.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Rachel Schumacher said:


> The Staffi Ball is the only ball that survived so far (for similar reasons like bowling balls).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are they made out of. It doesn't say.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

http://www.sevendeals.com/p-3035-cressite-ball.aspx

Made in England. The 3 inch ball lasted for a couple years with my insane GSD. That dog destroyed Kongs in minutes and I had a bad full of "indestructable toys" that met the same fate. A Kong killed him.

The 3 inch ball will eventually get pock marks from use but I just boiled it for a minute or so once a month. Truly indestructable and fits in your pocket


----------



## Rachel Schumacher (Oct 11, 2006)

Specs for Staffie Ball:

Size: 250mm Diameter
Thickness: 10mm
Weight: 1.2kg approx
Material: Food Grade Polyethylene
*Rigorously tested by the lions in several zoos*


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Rachel Schumacher said:


> Specs for Staffie Ball:
> 
> Size: 250mm Diameter
> Thickness: 10mm
> ...


 
but a hundred bucks??


----------



## Jessica Kromer (Nov 12, 2009)

I have a ball similar to the Staffie Ball

Made by Jolly Ball, it is called the 14" Push-n-Play Ball and they last forever (and I got mine for $29.00)! They also have a 10" size, but my dogs can get their mouths on it in a way that allows them to gouge the surface up pretty good. Still works though.

The 14" size is great and when filled with sand (you can see the fill hole in the pic below) it is heavy enough to be a great work out too. 

The Rott in the pic below is 26" tall. He can get one canine in the fill hole and another at just the right angle to pick it up, but he can't actually chew it at all. 










My vote for the best indestructible toy. Just don't bring it in the house... [-X


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I did a dental cleaning on my 11 year old Rottweiler today and she's got slab fractures on both of her upper 4th premolars (the big ones). One of them is bad enough that when I was doing the initial cleaning, pus came out from under the gum line. :-& It will have to come out. I don't know when they occurred (before or after I got her 2 years ago), but it has made me reconsider what to give the dogs for stuff to chew. I also have been brushing their teeth either every day or every other day with the Virbac vanilla mint tooth paste and an old Crest spin brush. Figure if their teeth are that important to them, might as well take good care of them. Speaking of dental stuff though, a police canine is coming in next week for a root canal. So excited! I totally called dibs. :smile:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Speaking of dental stuff though, a police canine is coming in next week for a root canal. So excited! I totally called dibs. :smile:


I'm curious about this Maren, will the dog get some type of crown ??


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Not sure, don't have much info on it yet as we haven't seen the dog before, other than a root canal is a possibility. Also not sure how many details I can share either.  I do know that the main doctor who does our dental work does not typically recommend crowns for working dogs.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Not sure, don't have much info on it yet as we haven't seen the dog before, other than a root canal is a possibility. Also not sure how many details I can share either.  I do know that the main doctor who does our dental work does not typically recommend crowns for working dogs.


That's interesting, a crown with a filling is a dead tooth and gets very brittle with no support from a nerve.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

When my female has a canine root canal the vet specialist dentist told me that the tooth would be weaker and over time it has slowly chipped away to a nub (I just wished she had ground it down ask why they would not just grind it down and reshape it after the root canal on a NON police dog-I understand why the do a root canal on a canine due to the risk of an oranasal fistula with an extraction)

She definitely said "no tug" which was ok for that particular dog as she was not doing bitework. She also said the ONLY crown she would even consider on a working bite dog was titanium (or metal at least-I think it is that) as a porcelain crown would not last.

I had a dog fracture his molars with cooked beef knuckle bones so I quit giving any beef bones. Wish my dog would gnaw on the rubbery type toys. .......I really do.......

Say while you are at it what about the incisor in front of the canine....our vet "saved" it but it is missing the front of the tooth socket......it seems solid enough but I am struggling with that one and may go see the dentist anyway......

Maybe the mods should take this and Maren's over to a new thread...?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I think...and this is just me the eternal pessimist :razz: the whole root canal thing with dogs possibly could be a scam, after all..the dog ends up with a filling right ? there is no patient input..maybe the dog only needs a filling/bad teeth to begin with/pussy dog whining for some reason..vet says root canal :lol: you're out 800 bucks.

Who's to say, I know for a fact that treatment plans are profit based and if you think different I have a condo in Kannanaskis you absolutely can't live without.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

when we got the root canal the tooth was dead and the root was abscessed.......I think the same driver for a human root canal would apply to dogs.

A viable tooth can be filled and drilled, a dead tooth has to have the root removed.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> when we got the root canal the tooth was dead and the root was abscessed.......I think the same driver for a human root canal would apply to dogs.
> 
> A viable tooth can be filled and drilled, a dead tooth has to have the root removed.


I'm not trying to argue with you Nancy but, a root canal is usually done when the caries/decay is beyond the pulp and the root/nerve is exposed.

The only difference may be that with people antibiotics will be used prior to the procedure, dogs will just be put under GA.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Unfortunately, there is so much other stuff to teach in school and obviously human dentists go through their own 4 year medical school, they do not teach us much about specialty procedures like root canals. So I'll be looking stuff up cause I don't know much. That's all I can say for now...


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

georgia estes said:


> Is there such a thing? I've tried them all. Can someone kindly point me in the direction of a toy that's been tested by NASA or something? My dog just ate the "Indestructable Black Kong Extreme" like it was a marshmallow. She also ate the "Extreme Black Kong Bone" in even less time. She's not even a big dog, she's 45 pounds. Kong should be ashamed.


 
Have you tried the dog on a boulder? Why would you want a 'truly indestructible toy'? Have you considered dentition issues? 

Did you get a suitable answer(s) to your obvious problem from this thread, just curious?

Georgia, you come out with some crackers, give the dog a bubble bath, maybe nothing'll get broken!


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

these aren't indestuctable, but I had one of these laying around and it flies pretty good for playing catch. they are brake diaphragms. made of rubber. i think type 30 is the largest. Can buy they at any auto store.
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Maxibrake-diaphragm-N-20130-R-Lot-2-Truck-Brake-/400147900051


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I think Will pretty much covered the whole indestructable thing with this .




will fernandez said:


> when your dogs teeth meet the indestuctable toy i guess it will be their teeth that become destroyed....something has to give.


----------

